# SAE eating betta's fins?



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

tetras do possible SAE too.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

What kind of tetras? How big is the SAE?

They are possible culprits depending on factors within your tank, but so is fin rot.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Could be Chinese algae eater(aggressive sometimes) rather than Siamese algae eater's which I do not believe would attack the Betta.
Agree with possible fin rot depending on water parameter's and water change routine.
Need zero for ammonia and nitrites ,and nitrAtes below 40ppm.


----------



## HaeSuse (Aug 18, 2016)

@mistergreen - you commented on this same topic, 5 years ago, here.

And I believe you were 100% right, then.



mistergreen said:


> Perhaps getting another SAE. They'll chase each other instead. This genus of fish can be obnoxious/territorial.


SAE's can and absolutely will harass, harangue, attack, chase, and nip at, other fish. Especially if lonely.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Chinese algae eater yes,, can get aggressive .
True Siamese algae eater is peaceful herbivore, suggested to place in tank's with other non aggressive peaceful fish.


----------



## HaeSuse (Aug 18, 2016)

Some google-fu will find you a solid 4 trillion articles and posts on this topic. And, if you whittle those down to the ones with photos of the fish in question, so that a true ID can be done, you still have at least 2 or 3 billion articles and posts claiming their SAE got nasty with other fish in the tank.

To claim that they are 100% peaceful is to deny the existence of a nearly infinite plethora of evidence pointing to the contrary.


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

I had an Otocinclus destroy my halfmoon's fins and tail. I didn't know the Oto was responsible. I thought the Betta was tail biting. You may want to get the betta out of that tank and then keep an eye on his recovery. I lost my Betta due to the infection that happened after the last attack by the Oto.


----------



## Xraay (Oct 29, 2014)

It's just a couple neon tetras. I haven't seen them display any aggressive behavior before. They mostly just school and hide behind rocks.

This is a true SAE, clear fins, full black stripe to the end of the tail. I had another SAE in the tank but it jumped out of the tank one day while I was out. I think this one may have chased the other one out of the tank. I'm a bit worried that the tank may be a bit small for another one. 

There's currently about 6 tetras, a betta, and a SAE in there


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

SAE are big time jumpers. I had a small gap at the back of my glass lids and woke up to find my giant SAE from my 65g, had decided to hop out of the 65g and some how land on the top of 90g and find his way threw the same size opening down into the tank. He now resides in the 90g. Just thankful I didn't find him on the floor.

.


----------



## infolific (Apr 9, 2016)

I had SAEs nip at the fins of my angels. I saw it happen repeatedly. As far as I know they were true SAEs and not CAEs. Once the SAEs were removed, the fins healed.

I also had male fancy guppies nipping at the fins of my angels.

I've learned that generalizations described in forums don't always apply.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

HaeSuse said:


> Some google-fu will find you a solid 4 trillion articles and posts on this topic. And, if you whittle those down to the ones with photos of the fish in question, so that a true ID can be done, you still have at least 2 or 3 billion articles and posts claiming their SAE got nasty with other fish in the tank.
> 
> To claim that they are 100% peaceful is to deny the existence of a nearly infinite plethora of evidence pointing to the contrary.


 
Mistaken identity is the source for nearly all description's of aggressive behavior by true Siamese algae eater.
The claim's otherwise, are most often regurgitated by those that will say night is day, and vice versa, just cause they can.
Or as mentioned,they are mistaken as to what species of fish they have.
In any event,a sole Siamese in 20 gal long would not be as comfortable as it might with a group of same species same as loaches,cory's,many community fishes.


----------



## AtmosphereZA (2 mo ago)

infolific said:


> I had SAEs nip at the fins of my angels. I saw it happen repeatedly. As far as I know they were true SAEs and not CAEs. Once the SAEs were removed, the fins healed.
> 
> I also had male fancy guppies nipping at the fins of my angels.
> 
> I've learned that generalizations described in forums don't always apply.


I am seeing this happen now on a 7yr old Angelfish... I have one (definitely) SAE (peaceful etc as described...) slowly nipping at the angel

What happened to your angel?


----------

